# These insects bother me.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

For some reason, I couldn't find the right Finnish word for this very popular insect that flies everywhere (in English, I think they're called "flies") other than "kaksisiipiäiset". What are they called?

And while we're at that, I would also like to know how I can express that there are these insects that bother me (like one or two of them are flying around me or they're flying around the meal that I'm eating.) In other words, how do I say such situation where flies are on my way? Like this: "Oh, flies are around me!"


----------



## Hakro

fly = kärpänen
flies = kärpäset

"Oh, flies are around me!" 				doesn't help much. If you're speaking to the flies, say "Hävitkää! (Get lost!)" If you're speaking to other people, say "Tappakaa nämä kärpäset! (Kill these flies, please!)" or "(Antakaa minulle kärpäslätkä niin minä tapan nämä kärpäset! (Please give me a flapper / swatter and I'll kill these flies!)"


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How do I say the state of those flies being around me? Is "Kärpäset harmittaa" good?


----------



## Ригель

You could say: _Kärpset kiusaavat minua!_ or _Kärpäset häiritsevät minua! _and the samecolloquially: _Kärpäset kiusaa/häiritsee (mua)!

_Harmittaa means that you feel sad rather than annoyed.


----------



## Hakro

In such a situation a Finn would most probably say: "Saatanan kärpäset!"


----------



## Ригель

Hakro said:


> "Saatanan kärpäset!"



Well that one came out of the blue!


----------



## MicahLiam

Antakaa minulle kärpäslätkä niin minä tapan nämä kärpäset! and what would say about "How could I get rid of these flies?"


----------



## sakvaka

That would be 'Kuinka pääsen eroon näistä kärpäsistä?'.


----------

